

Favorite Bands by State - leemcalilly
http://newsfeed.time.com/2014/02/25/here-is-a-map-of-every-states-favorite-band/#ixzz2uNGOSGVa

======
leemcalilly
You have to give credit to Texas for sticking to their guns with George
Strait.

